# Legit price for US to US betta shipping?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello!

I love looking at aquabid. They have the most amazing bettas! Such a varity. The only problem is...if I want a betta that cost $5, I have to buy $30 shipping. Is this the price for convinience??

I know we have some good betta breeders on this site. I was wondering how much it cost to ship healthy betta across the US. I would really like to breed HM, but I just can't afford $60 worth of shipping for 2 fish from 2 breeders.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

You could wait until it gets warmer that way you can do priority shipping and a breeder who has a female and male for you this way you will save alot. Priority only cost around $15.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Would they ship the pair for $15, or was is that indiviual?


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, most breeder would ship the male and female for around $15 bucks if your buying from one. But if your buying from two different breeder that would be $30 total.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks!

Is there anything specific I should look for when I pruchase a betta online? Anything I need to know that doesn't always come up on the page?

I want to get a pair about 3 months old, and keep them for a few months before they breed. What age should I introduce them?


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

What you should check for is their comments review. Make sure people are saying good things about the seller before you buy. Not sure about the age but you can google that up. You can also ask the seller question before you bid on their auctions that way you can find out more information about the betta your bidding on.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks! I'll probably wait 'til its cooler so I don't have to pay double for shipping.

Y'all've been very helpful! (Texas conjuction "Y'all've" means, "you all have" daily language converastion in Texas)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would say around 4.5 months old. If your are breeding try breeding before a year old because thats kind of past their breeding prime and they can produce deformities and their fry are usually weaker than they are supposed to be. 

So good luck. Also i would recommended the breeder on AB "the_k" is his name. He is very professional and efficient. i bought two fish from him during the summer and they came within 2 days, but since the weather temp is cold, there would have to be express.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll be looking! Thanks for the breeder recomendation! It is nice to know you can trust the person to do there best to make a good shipment!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

the_k has some nice turquoise hmpk.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup i agree. i have a turquoise green HMPK and he is just stunning!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Haha I second that. You can see mine, though he's marbled to solid now, in one of my albums. Also Mr. Vamp will recommend the_K without doubt. He's got a brother of mine  (though I think he got the better breeder lol)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Haha I second that. You can see mine, though he's marbled to solid now, in one of my albums. Also Mr. Vamp will recommend the_K without doubt. He's got a brother of mine  (though I think he got the better breeder lol)


i have one of your brothers. :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I third the reccomendation. the_K is one of my favorite American breeders....the gorgeous guy in my avatar is from him and my 27 juvenile fish are bred from the_K's stock...he's having a sale now (I think...not sure if it's still going) since he's moving....he has great packing, great service and an awesome reputation.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Learn To Fly said:


> Haha I second that. You can see mine, though he's marbled to solid now, in one of my albums. Also Mr. Vamp will recommend the_K without doubt. He's got a brother of mine  (though I think he got the better breeder lol)


 I think I did too....wanna trade lol...this guy won't quit :lol:...I might spawn him again...and again


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Is there anyway to search by specific breeder on AB?


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

small fry said:


> Is there anyway to search by specific breeder on AB?


type in the username in the search box. go to the tab. and choose by username seller only.


-and i would breed before 1year, but after 3 months.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I couldn't figure out how to choose by username seller only. I typed in the_k in the search box but no results popped up.

Can someone go to AB and see if the_k is still selling bettas, and then post the link to the seller on this thread? This guy sounds like a very reputable dealer!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

small fry said:


> Hello!
> 
> I love looking at aquabid. They have the most amazing bettas! Such a varity. The only problem is...if I want a betta that cost $5, I have to buy $30 shipping. Is this the price for convinience??
> 
> I know we have some good betta breeders on this site. I was wondering how much it cost to ship healthy betta across the US. I would really like to breed HM, but I just can't afford $60 worth of shipping for 2 fish from 2 breeders.


$30 for express shipping is very reasonable to ship bettas across the US. I never understood why express shipping cost so much until I shipped some fish myself. Priority shipping is cheaper at $15, but most sellers will not guarantee fish shipped priority. Perhaps there is a good reason.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I am sure $30 is a good price for shipping. I just can't afford that kind of shipping while I am still working on my 55g tetra tank. It isn't that I am upset at the seller or anything like that, I know it is expensive to ship fish. I was just asking if there was a cheaper way.

I found the_k 's auctions. Very beautiful marble HMPK! If it were warmer, there would probably be a shipment of them going to Texas!

Are there any other dealers that anyone would like to recomend? I am looking for different kinds of betta (I am especially looking for an orange HM).

Thanks!


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

you have to click "Advanced Search" first

so maybe you should try it out.

"feed a man a fish, feed him for a day. feed a man a betta fish, you feed him for a life time"
haha



answer book:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&The_k


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Does that "feed a man a fish" thing have anything to do with this thread? I'm just trying to make a connection and I can't figure it out.

If you want to change your sig (or create one) just go to the User CP, there should be a tab on the left that you can click on to change your sig.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

small fry said:


> Does that "feed a man a fish" thing have anything to do with this thread? I'm just trying to make a connection and I can't figure it out.
> 
> If you want to change your sig (or create one) just go to the User CP, there should be a tab on the left that you can click on to change your sig.


oh haha. you asked us to find the link and give it to you.

i just wanted you to learn how to use aquabid so you dont have to always ask us to do it for you for the rest of your life.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, now I make the conection! Nice one!:lol:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I think I did too....wanna trade lol...this guy won't quit :lol:...I might spawn him again...and again


You aren't serious are you? Lol I can't imagine why you'd want to trade


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Shipping in the winter is risky.....I have shipped over 300 fish and I can tell you $30.00 for shipping is usually what it costs for express......You can go priority in the spring/summer for about $15.00.......

There is NO way I would ship a fish in waether under 50 unless it goes express...


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Depending on where you live in the US if it is too cold express is pretty risky too because the fish can die. Mine almost died when they arrive express to me.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i agree, try shipping express because its the safer way to go


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

on the first page you mentioned things to look for regarding the breeder you are buying from... id say to make 100% sure you are buying from an american breeder if that is what you want. it would suck to win an auction only to find out that you accidentally purchased a fish in Thailand and then have to deal with international shipping.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

It usually cost 5 dollar extra per fish from other areas like Thailand. So if your rich its your choice lol. I gotten all of mine from Thailand because I can't find any usa breeder for the type I wanted. All very good quality too so i'm glad. There a guy from new york that sell some pretty nice hmpk too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Importing is easier for me...$5 shipping a car ride across town to get them...Life's good hehe.


----------

